# Previsões longo prazo (Outono/Inverno 2020)



## Davidmpb (1 Set 2020 às 22:49)

*Previsões longo prazo: Mensal e Sazonal*

Leia com atenção as condições de utilização do fórum.


A participação neste tópico, além das condições gerais, está sujeita a estas condições específicas.

*Existem 3 tópicos diferentes para previsões a que poderá aceder directamente nos links do cabeçalho do fórum.*

*Previsões curto prazo: até 3 dias*
Tópico para nowcasting (previsões de curtíssimo prazo) de situações meteorológicas em formação e/ou aproximação nas próximas horas, usando por exemplo satélite, radar, cartas superfície, etc.;
e análises e previsões de curto prazo até 3 dias (72 horas), com ênfase nos modelos de maior resolução.

*Previsões médio prazo: até 2 semanas*
Tópico para previsões de modelos a médio prazo, com maior incerteza, de 4 a 14 dias (2 semanas). A participação neste tópico deve ter maior ênfase na comparação de modelos globais e ensembles, analisar convergência de cenários, tendências, etc.

*Previsões longo prazo: mensal e sazonal (este tópico em que se encontra)*
Tópico para previsões de longo prazo, como por ex. previsões probabilísticas mensais e sazonais

*Links úteis:*

- IPMA mensal
- IPMA sazonal
- AEMET sazonal
- Ilmeteo ECMWF (site italiano que costuma publicar cartas do ECMWF sazonal)
- MetOffice sazonal
- IRI sazonal
- CFSv2 sazonal
- Previsões mensais e sazonais de diversos modelos (NOAA)
- Previsão sazonal MeteoFrance (multi-modelos)
- Previsão semanal e mensal do ECMWF (Comissão Europeia)
- Previsão semanal do ECMWF (IM Húngaro)

*Use este tópico apenas para:*
- colocar, comentar ou debater previsões ou saídas de modelos.
- comentar e colocar previsões; se forem suas fundamente-as bem. Seja cauteloso e responsável, evite alarmismo não fundamentado que possa gerar alarme social. Não se esqueça, é você o responsável pelo que escreve e assume as consequências do que escreve.

*Não use este tópico para:*
- seguimento da situação meteorológica corrente, relato das condições meteorológicas, para isso existem os tópicos de seguimento.
- conversa de circunstância, meros palpites ou desabafos ("nunca mais chove", "nunca mais acaba o calor", etc), evite ou use para esse fim o tópico de Seguimento Meteorológico Livre. O reiterado desrespeito poderá ser penalizado.
- criticar avisos ou alertas oficiais, para isso use por exemplo tópicos como "IPMA - Novidades, dúvidas e críticas".
- discutir climatologia ou outro tema, para isso use por exemplo o tópico de Monitorização do Clima Portugal.
- off-topic, evite em absoluto mensagens neste tópico que não se enquadrem no tema do tópico, previsões do tempo.
- Se ocorrer uma deriva natural de tema ou se se proporcionar um outro rumo interessante para discussão, pode comentar ou fomentar um debate noutro tópico ou mesmo criar um mais apropriado baseado numa discussão nascida aqui, citando a mensagem original.


----------



## Cesar (2 Set 2020 às 17:55)

Será  que  o Outono inverno vão  seguir as pisadas do Verão.


----------



## jamestorm (5 Set 2020 às 03:38)

ja existe alguma previsão de longo prazo pra o Outono Inverno 2020/21?


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (5 Set 2020 às 10:45)

jamestorm disse:


> ja existe alguma previsão de longo prazo pra o Outono Inverno 2020/21?



Bom dia
As previsões de Agosto por parte de todos os modelos apontavam para um Outono Inverno seco em especial no centro e sul. 
As previsões de Setembro ainda não saíram!
Só lá para dia 8 Setembro teremos notícias!


----------



## Orion (5 Set 2020 às 11:01)

jamestorm disse:


> ja existe alguma previsão de longo prazo pra o Outono Inverno 2020/21?





Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> As previsões de Setembro ainda não saíram!



Depende do modelo.

 https://www.dwd.de/EN/ourservices/seasonals_forecasts/charts.html & https://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/people/wwang/cfsv2fcst/ & http://seasonal.meteo.fr/content/PS-previ-cartes


----------



## jamestorm (5 Set 2020 às 12:37)

Orion disse:


> Depende do modelo.
> 
> https://www.dwd.de/EN/ourservices/seasonals_forecasts/charts.html & https://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/people/wwang/cfsv2fcst/ & http://seasonal.meteo.fr/content/PS-previ-cartes


Mto Obrigado 
Ligeira anomalia positiva na maioria.


----------



## Tonton (5 Set 2020 às 21:33)

Saíu hoje o S5 do ECMWF.
Tendência mais marcada parece ser a precipitação abaixo do normal, excepto em parte do Centro e no Sul em Novembro e em parte do Sul em Janeiro...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (6 Set 2020 às 10:08)

E o padrão típico de anos com o fenómeno La Nina, com Outono seco e ameno, e Invernos com a zona depressionaria em cima do Continente!


----------



## Orion (8 Set 2020 às 17:19)

https://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/data-access/model-data/model-datasets/north-american-multi-model-ensemble


----------



## Açor (8 Set 2020 às 18:07)

São probabilidades,  projeções igualmente válidas, mas uma coisa é certa, olhar para modelos futurísticos a esta altura vale zero! Neste momento valem o que valem, apenas isso.


----------



## Dias Miguel (15 Set 2020 às 11:13)

Em termos de temperaturas, as previsões para Outubro são bastante agradáveis, alterando a tendência dos últimos anos.


----------



## Iceberg (15 Set 2020 às 11:28)

Mas assustadoras para a região árctica...


----------



## Dias Miguel (15 Set 2020 às 11:38)

Iceberg disse:


> Mas assustadoras para a região árctica...



Sim, mas quanto a isso, teríamos de mudar o chip a toda a humanidade. Infelizmente aparecem notícias que haverá vida em Vénus e algumas "mentes iluminadas" pensam que seria um bom local para umas férias.


----------



## Tonton (6 Out 2020 às 17:14)

Na saída do S5 de Outubro, o principal parece ser a tendência de precipitação abaixo do normal ...


----------



## Cesar (7 Out 2020 às 03:20)

Péssimas noticias, vamos ver o que se vai passar nos meses seguintes.


----------



## gtrp (7 Out 2020 às 09:29)

Previsões clickbait. Só essas supostas e constantes anomalias negativas de temperaturas em todos os meses na costa sudoeste já diz tudo dessas previsões... E precipitação abaixo do normal em todos os meses...


----------



## Orion (7 Out 2020 às 10:04)

gtrp disse:


> Previsões clickbait. Só essas supostas e constantes anomalias negativas de temperaturas em todos os meses na costa sudoeste já diz tudo dessas previsões...



Não chegaria a tanto. Se calhar é mesmo um enviesamento do modelo e observa-se algo semelhante nas Canárias.


----------



## Orion (7 Out 2020 às 10:22)

Quando a previsão determinista não é grande coisa, por vezes a probabilística pode dar alguma esperança


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (7 Out 2020 às 10:27)

Orion disse:


> Quando a previsão determinista não é grande coisa, por vezes a probabilística pode dar alguma esperança



Onde vais buscar esses mapas do ecm já com a actualizacao do mês de Outubro?


----------



## Orion (7 Out 2020 às 10:30)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Onde vais buscar esses mapas do ecm já com a actualizacao do mês de Outubro?



 https://www.ecmwf.int/en/forecasts/...20100100,1488,2020120200&area=EURO&stats=tsum


----------



## Orion (5 Nov 2020 às 11:52)

Configuração favorável a _cut-off's_... o que não significa necessariamente precipitação abundante.






Esperar para ver.


----------



## Orion (14 Nov 2020 às 12:17)

----


----------



## Orion (14 Nov 2020 às 12:32)

Modelos 'alternativos'


----------



## Orion (14 Nov 2020 às 12:41)

--











--


----------



## Thomar (14 Nov 2020 às 14:24)

Ou seja um inverno seco e fresco.


----------



## Orion (18 Nov 2020 às 20:32)

https://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/analysis_monitoring/enso_advisory/ensodisc.shtml 











---


----------



## Jorge_scp (18 Nov 2020 às 20:48)

Orion disse:


> https://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/analysis_monitoring/enso_advisory/ensodisc.shtml
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Basicamente, ligeira anomalia negativa na precipitação e temperaturas dentro do normal. Para mim, não dá para tirar nenhuma conclusão. De um modelo sazonal, só dou alguma importância (mesmo assim com cautelas) quando tem sinais muito fortes. Para já, vamos vendo semana a semana...


----------



## Orion (22 Nov 2020 às 16:39)

> As the seasons transition from autumn to winter, the primary storm track across Europe is forecast to shift south with many storms moving over southern Europe and the Mediterranean Sea.
> 
> “I think compared to what we’ve seen other years in Spain, Portugal and southern France, it’s going to be a lot stormier,” Reppert said.



 https://www.accuweather.com/en/winter-weather/accuweathers-2020-2021-europe-winter-forecast/834961


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Nov 2020 às 20:07)

*Previsão período alargado - 30 nov. a 27 dez. 2020*
*

Precipitação total semanal e temperatura média com valores acima da média*

Na *precipitação total* semanal prevêem-se valores acima do normal (0 a +60mm) para as regiões a sul do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela, em especial para o Algarve na semana de 30/11 a 06/12. Ainda na semana de 07/12 a 13/12 prevêem-se também valores acima do normal (0 a +30mm) para alguns locais da região Sul, em especial para o Algarve. Nas semanas de 14/12 a 20/12 e de 21/12 a 27/12 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.

Na *temperatura média* semanal prevêem-se valores acima do normal (+1 a 3°C) para as regiões Centro e Sul na semana de 30/11 a 06/12. Nas semanas de 07/12 a 13/12, de 14/12 a 20/12 e de 21/12 a 27/12 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.

Fonte: IPMA


----------



## Orion (17 Dez 2020 às 10:10)




----------



## Orion (17 Dez 2020 às 10:17)




----------



## Dias Miguel (22 Dez 2020 às 16:40)

Parece ser que iremos ter agitação para os próximos tempos. Vou só referir um termo: Sudden stratospheric warming (SSW) 

Fontes:
https://www.severe-weather.eu/globa...e-major-winter-warming-watch-january-2021-fa/

https://www.aer.com/science-research/climate-weather/arctic-oscillation/


----------



## Orion (27 Dez 2020 às 17:33)




----------



## David sf (28 Dez 2020 às 11:16)

Resumindo, temos neste momento:

Alguma probabilidade de ocorrer um SSW no início de janeiro;
Mesmo que tal não ocorra é praticamente certo que venhamos a ter um vórtice polar completamente desorganizado durante as próximas semanas;
Todos os modelos credíveis (com excepção da operacional do GFS, a paralela neste momento está melhor e acaba de ter uma saída às 06z com a manutenção da iso 0 em Portugal continental desde as 0h até às 384h) a manterem o bloqueio no Atlântico Norte;
A previsão mensal do ECMWF a manter a tendência para anomalias positivas de Z500 na zona da Gronelândia/Terra Nova até pelo menos o início de fevereiro;
Frio instalado na Europa a partir de hoje.
Somando todas as partes é extremamente provável que este ano tenhamos um inverno a sério (somando-se um mês de dezembro já bem razoável, onde houve chuva, frio, neve, agitação marítima em doses aceitáveis).
Como se vai materializar o "inverno a sério" são as cenas dos próximos capítulos. É possível repetir um 2010, apesar de me parecer que não será tão fácil romper o bloqueio à latitude dos Açores como nesse ano. Algo como fevereiro de 2005, com frio continental constante e o jet stream no Norte de África também me parece possível, embora esse cenário de forma duradoura seja extremamente raro. Inclino-me mais para um regime de dorsal atlântica a meter depressões vindas de Norte/Noroeste Na Europa Ocidental, tal como está a ocorrer hoje e já aconteceu no início do mês.
É esperar para ver, mas é neste momento extremamente provável que venhamos a ter um inverno a sério, como há já alguns anos não tínhamos.


----------



## Toby (28 Dez 2020 às 12:18)

Bom dia,

Isto é exactamente o que li dos meus compatriotas belgas e primos franceses.


----------



## hurricane (29 Dez 2020 às 13:43)

Nao deixa é de ser interessante de ver que se o padrao atual fosse ha 10 ou 20 anos atras, haveria muito mais frio na Europa. Na Bélgica, a iso850 mal passa dos -4, -5. O Ártico tem muito menos frio acumulado.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (29 Dez 2020 às 13:59)

David sf disse:


> Resumindo, temos neste momento:
> 
> Alguma probabilidade de ocorrer um SSW no início de janeiro;
> Mesmo que tal não ocorra é praticamente certo que venhamos a ter um vórtice polar completamente desorganizado durante as próximas semanas;
> ...



Dezembro a começar bem como há alguns anos não se via já dava sinal de que algo ia ser diferente


----------



## dvieira (8 Jan 2021 às 20:30)

*Previsão período alargado - 11 jan. a 08 fev. 2021*
Precipitação total semanal e temperatura média com valores abaixo da média

Na *precipitação total* semanal prevêem-se valores abaixo do normal (-60 a 0mm) para todo o território, em especial na região litoral norte, na semana de 11/01 a 17/01. Prevêem-se valores acima do normal, para a regiões centro e sul, na semana de 18/01 a 24/01(0 a 10mm) e para regiões norte e centro, na semana de 25/01 a 31/01(10 a 60mm). Na semana de 01/02 a 08/02 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.

Na *temperatura média* semanal prevêem-se valores abaixo do normal (-6 a -1°C) para todo o território na semana de 11/01 a 17/01. Prevêem-se valores acima do normal para praticamente para todo o território (0 a +3°C) na semana de 25/01 a 31/01, com exceção de alguns locais junto à faixa costeira ocidental. Nas semanas de 18/01 a 24/01 e de 01/02 a 08/02 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.

_IPMA, I.P. 08.01.2021_


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Jan 2021 às 15:41)

https://mkweather.com/2021/01/01/10...st-measured-air-pressure-on-earth-in-history/

Muito interessante. Poderá dar pistas para os próximos tempos...



> JANUARY 1, 2021
> 
> This blocking situation is really historic! During one of the coldest days in Siberia and Scandinavia in 3rd millennium occurred the highest measured air pressure in the Earth in all-time history, 1094,3 hPa! /https://mkweather.com/2021/01/01/pe...ntinental-europe-30c-and-british-islands-20c/; https://mkweather.com/2020/12/28/oy...002-572c-in-monstrous-pressure-high-1076-hpa/; https://mkweather.com/2020/12/29/si...er-all-time-december-scandinavian-record-18c//.
> 
> ...


Tradução google translate:

"Essa situação de bloqueio é realmente histórica! Durante um dos dias mais frios na Sibéria e na Escandinávia no terceiro milênio ocorreu a maior pressão do ar medida na Terra em todos os tempos, 1094,3 hPa! /https://mkweather.com/2021/01/01/pe...tinental-europe-30c-and-british-islands-20c/; https://mkweather.com/2020/12/28/oy...02-572c-in-monstrous-pressure-high-1076-hpa/; https://mkweather.com/2020/12/29/si...-after-all-time-december-scandinavian-record- 18c //.

Uma estação meteorológica automática em Tsetsen-Uul, registrou uma pressão média acima do nível do mar de 1094,3hPa, próxima à temperatura muito rígida de -45,5 ° C em 29 de dezembro de 2020. Deve superar o recorde anterior de 1089,4hPa, de Mongólia, 30 de dezembro de 2004.

Graças à amplificação do Ártico e ao aumento da área de cobertura de neve no hemisfério norte durante o outono e início do inverno (mudança climática), a alta da Sibéria tem uma tendência a criar padrões de bloqueio de alta pressão mais fortes nas latitudes sul, com resultados de situação de bloqueio semelhante à que experimentamos com este período.

Extremos de temperatura no continente euro-asiático, que descrevemos nos últimos artigos (Oymyakon -57,5 ° C, Noruega -43,5 ° C, Finlândia -41,4 ° C - as geadas mais fortes desde 1995 - 2002, partes do oeste da Sibéria com temperaturas de até -53 ° C) e que descreveremos nos próximos artigos (Pequim -26 ° C - as geadas mais fortes desde 1978) não são apenas coincidências no caótico sistema climático - estão relacionadas com a circulação anômala atual acima de todo o hemisfério norte /https://mkweather.com/2020/12/29/up...k-of-the-winter-2020-21-in-continental-europe -por volta-15-janeiro-após-declínio-de-naoi-abaixo-2-aoi-abaixo-4 //.
*These days, we should watchnot only the highest winter continental high pressure system development ever (Tsetsen Uul, Mongolia 1094,3 hPa), but too extremely deep Aleutian low - the deepest extratropical cyclone ever in northern Pacific /around 920 hPaaround a New Year/).*
A combination of these extreme pressure anomalies should significantly effect a character of incoming weeks and months, with possible extreme coldwaves in the USA and Canada soon, and strengthening of a blocking character of weather worldwide, with anomalous cold blasts across regions of Northern Hemisphere including Europe, Middle East or northern Africa (not only Asian and North American phenomena).

Already during next 2-3 weeks, Mkweather expects extreme Siberian cold blast in Europe /https://mkweather.com/2021/01/01/pe...ntinental-europe-30c-and-british-islands-20c// - Siberian air will be shifted from the center of mega-pressure high over Asia not only eastward - over the USA and Canada, but to westward, over Europe, with possible extreme surprise in the middle of Winter 2020/2021 for Europeans.

After extreme SSW associated with untraditional blocking character, should in late winter appear anomalous early spring conditions (late January, February, March 2021), therefore, we should be very surprise with changes of temperatures during next weeks in Europe, North America, Asia and northern Africa /https://mkweather.com/2020/12/29/in-2021-spring-come-earlier//. This circulation should later, during the advanced spring 2021, produce next unstable weather conditions, with late coldwaves and dangerous late frosts. Forecast for Spring 2021 for continents Mkweather will publish during January and February 2021."


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (9 Jan 2021 às 18:24)

Na prática isso tudo implica o que mesmo para final do Inverno ou Primavera??


----------



## VILA REAL (9 Jan 2021 às 18:41)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Na prática isso tudo implica o que mesmo para final do Inverno ou Primavera??


Penso que mais vagas de frio e geada...


----------



## jfo (10 Jan 2021 às 13:59)

https://www.severe-weather.eu/globa...-winter-weather-europe-united-states-2021-fa/


----------



## jfo (10 Jan 2021 às 14:04)

VILA REAL disse:


> Penso que mais vagas de frio e geada...



As hipóteses de cair neve também são muito maiores, isto obviamente se houver precipitação.


----------



## microcris (10 Jan 2021 às 15:02)

jfo disse:


> https://www.severe-weather.eu/globa...-winter-weather-europe-united-states-2021-fa/



Leitura interessante.

Se calhar estamos demasiado a sul, mas:



> Places on the border between the colder and warmer air towards the south could see larger amounts of snowfall in these “cold-warm battlezones”, with moisture provided. Historical examples are large snowfall events in the northern and southern Balkans. But we are at this point too far out in the future to discuss any detailed possibilities. Trends matter most at this range, as a lot can change.


----------



## Orion (3 Mar 2021 às 15:16)




----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (5 Out 2021 às 19:37)

Boas,
Altura de desenterrar este tópico..
Meteofrance e Ecmwf com saídas pouco definidas para os próximos meses ao contrário do que eu esperava..

Ou seja sem haver uma tendência clara no que toca a todos os factores.


----------



## Cesar (5 Out 2021 às 22:49)

Já devia ser Outono/Inverno 2021/2022.


----------



## dvieira (20 Dez 2021 às 00:14)

Previsão período alargado - Continente - 20 dez. a 16 jan. 2022​Precipitação total e temperatura média semanal com valores acima do normal

Na* precipitação total semanal*, prevêem-se valores *acima* do normal (+10 a 60mm) para todo o território na semana de 20/12 a 26/12 e apenas para alguns locais da região Sul na semana de 27/12 a 02/01 (+1 a 10mm). Nas semanas de 03/01 a 09/01 e de 10/01 a 16/01 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal.

Na *temperatura média semanal*, prevêem-se valores *acima* do normal (+1 a 3°C) para todo o território na semana de 20/12 a 26/12 e apenas para alguns locais das regiões Centro e Sul nas semanas de 03/01 a 09/01 e de 10/01 a 16/01 (+0.25 a 1°C). Na semana de 27/12 a 02/01 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.

_IPMA, I.P. 10.12.2021_


----------



## dvieira (26 Dez 2021 às 21:24)

Previsão período alargado - Continente - 27 dez. a 23 jan. 2022​Precipitação total com valores abaixo do normal e temperatura média semanal com valores acima do normal

Na* precipitação total semanal*, prevêem-se valores *abaixo *do normal, para todo o território (-60 a -1mm) na semana de 27/12 a 02/01 e apenas para a região Sul (-10 a -1mm), na semana de 03/01 a 09/01. Nas semanas de 10/01 a 16/01 e de 17/01 a 23/01 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.

Na *temperatura média semanal*, prevêem-se valores *acima *do normal para todo o território nas semanas de 27/12 a 02/01 (+1 a 6°C), de 03/01 a 09/01 (+1 a 3°C), de 10/01 a 16/01 (+0.25 a 1°C) e de 17/01 a 23/01 (+0.25 a 1°C).

_IPMA, I.P. 26.12.2021

Em suma perspetivas nada animadoras._


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Dez 2021 às 22:17)

dvieira disse:


> Previsão período alargado - Continente - 27 dez. a 23 jan. 2022​Precipitação total com valores abaixo do normal e temperatura média semanal com valores acima do normal
> 
> Na* precipitação total semanal*, prevêem-se valores *abaixo *do normal, para todo o território (-60 a -1mm) na semana de 27/12 a 02/01 e apenas para a região Sul (-10 a -1mm), na semana de 03/01 a 09/01. Nas semanas de 10/01 a 16/01 e de 17/01 a 23/01 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.
> 
> ...


Sim nada animadoras, se se confirmar esta tendência será um mês de Janeiro muito "quente", a juntar a Dezembro, 2 meses de inverno climático, mas veremos o que acontece.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Dez 2021 às 11:33)

2021, 2022!!!


----------

